# need help identifying this old car



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

need help identifying this old car in pic. im really liking the body lines and wondering what year and model it is. im thinking chevy early thirties?? ive googled several but cant find the model with this rear. thanks


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

'36 Ford Coupe?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Think you nailed it judging from pictures I've seen Bozo

TH


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

thats it! thank you both..maybe a project in the future


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Actually if this is the same car, which I think it is, it's a '37 Ford.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=316720


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

that is the car b...1937 thank you


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

mmm business coupe. nice choice. 
when looking for one be aware, ppl out there think that rust is gold!
i been looking for another 30s sedan or coupe but wow the deals are just gone it seems nowadays


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

If you could see the front end, it would be the giving sign. The front fenders on those old coupes tell a lot


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

what's the story on this particular car since hall both have pics of it??

a


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

no story, i was bored googling rat rods and came across the pic. ive been wanting a project from the 30's to 50's but wasnt sure what. the swooping body lines of the 37 did it for me. i wouldnt rat rod the 37 if i got one...suspension, brakes, crate motor and drive the mess out of it. no trailer queen for me..your right about their prices, they are high


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks like it might be an early 40's Ford Zephyr........?


.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

37 Ford Coupe 2door. My father in law has one just like it.


----------

